# Sadzīves tehnika >  Pusautomāta stieples padeves kontrolieris

## Ivi

Sveiki!
Īpašumā nonācis lietots pusautomāts, bet bez stieples padeves kontroles plates( bija nodegusi, tika izņemta un tagad ir kaut kur noklīdusi).
Pameklējot internetā atradu 2 šādas shēmas :
1)


2)

Kuru no šiem variantiem jūs ieteiktu, vai varbūt kādu citu?

Paldies!

----------


## abergs

Shema ar dinistora analogu (KT315/361) var strādāt nestabili, pie noteiktiem nosacījumiem.

----------


## Ivi

Paldies! Mēģināšu tad sabūvēt to uz taimera bāzes.

----------


## simistors

to k2 releju vajag ar 5 kāršu rezervi, savādāk bieži būs jāmaina. (vēlams padomju ražojuma).

----------


## Powerons

Redz kur motora vadība PWM ar visu PCB plati, saucās: ACMY494HV
http://storage.flyback.org.ru/files/acmy494hv_124.gif
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/234...āte-PCB/page2

Kā plati uztaisīt varam iemācīt ja dikti vajag var runāt arī par izgatavošanu.

Ar kādu spriegumu tas motors rarbojās?

----------


## Ivi

O, paldies Poweron!
Biju pat piemirsis par pwm kitiem, tavs piedāvātais variants izskatās ļoti ok.
Par motoru īsti vairs neatceros , bet zinu ka 12V vai 24V, jauda nekāda nebija uzrādīta, bet nu nekas liels pēc izmēra spriežot nav.
Jautājums - kā tavs izstrādājums uzvedīsies ja to elektromotoru salīdzinoši bieži slēgās nost-klāt? vai releju labāk likt pirms  plates,uz motora barošanas spriegumu?

----------


## Powerons

Releju labāk likt pēc PWM vadības, lai gan tā pat arī droši vien izturētu.
Ja liek pirms, tad izslēgšanas brīdī elektronika nevar strauji aizcirst mosfetu, bet gan jau arī to izturētu.

Izejā var uzlikt kādu lielāku mosfetu, piemēram IRFP250 vai pat IRFP054N

----------


## Obsis

ACMY494 man izskatās visjaukākā alternatīva. Savam gan es tiku uzracis vienu krievu shēmu, kur 555 dod PWM impulsus caur mosfetu, bet caur identisku mosfetu starpimpulsu laikā taisa oglīšu dzirksteļošanas izsitienu skaitīšanu, kas dod atgriezenisko saiti par sasniegtajiem apgriezieniem.  Strādā ļoti eksakti, man tam rullīšu mehānismam bija kaut kāds ass saliekums kura dēļ vienā pozīcijā tas sabremzējās, bet ne ar šo regulatoru (vēlāk izrādījās, ka gana ir šo mehānismu vnk saeļļot). Taču labam mehānismam, patiesi, atgriez saite nav vajadzīga un PWM ir laba izvēle. Tikai releju gan nezinu priekš kam. To tak var PWM atļaujā ieviest. Un vispār, tās laika aizkaves ir nevajadzīgs fufelis vien firmas imidža celšanai.
Viena čupiņs ar piemērotām tikai biku paprastām shēmām ir http://radiokot.ru/lab/hardwork/31/
Un te vēl čupiņa ar mazliet labākām http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=133309&st=20
Īstā bija publicēta Murzilkā (Žurnal Radio) un saucās схема оборотов коллекторного двигателясо стабилизацией по эдс якоря
Šķiet ka šitā, tikai nevaru pārbaudīt jo šiem serveris atšņācies, laikam Pūķins vainīgs www.chipinfo.ru/literature/radio/199807/p44-45.html

----------


## maijs

Izdevās kādam? Man tie releji pagaisu iet, laikam kko nepareizi daru  :: (

----------

